# squatting three times per week



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

I once did a strnegth training program called stronglifts (similar to starting strength) in which I was squatting three times per week 5x5. I increased the weight each session by 2.5kg and eventually ended up with 3 plates on either side after a few weeks. In this time my legs grew massively and my strnegth went up well too. strong lifts got a bit boring as it was strength orientated all the way. Im thinking of mixing my workout up doing like a bodybuilder split push pull with squatting three times a week like in stronglifts. rep range for squats 5x5 but exercises like bench press going for 3x12. Any one ever done anything similar? suppose this might seem a bit vague without my full routine up at the minute.


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

james_benjamin said:


> I once did a strnegth training program called stronglifts (similar to starting strength) in which I was squatting three times per week 5x5. I increased the weight each session by 2.5kg and eventually ended up with 3 plates on either side after a few weeks. In this time my legs grew massively and my strnegth went up well too. strong lifts got a bit boring as it was strength orientated all the way. Im thinking of mixing my workout up doing like a bodybuilder split push pull with squatting three times a week like in stronglifts. rep range for squats 5x5 but exercises like bench press going for 3x12. Any one ever done anything similar? suppose this might seem a bit vague without my full routine up at the minute.


this is what i do 3times a week but 20 reps each sesion and increase the weight the same !!went from strugling 5reps @80kg to 120kg 20 reps !!tom platz style!!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Interesting on doing squats 3 times per week. I need to bring my legs up quite a bit!

What other things did you do each session?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Would also like to hear about squatting 3 times a week. I train mine once on a Monday, and I'm still sore by Friday. Every other body part recovers fine.


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

imo squat is the only thing you need at least for me works like hell http://www.seriouspowerlifting.com/2843/articles/20-rep-squat-program give it a look guys


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

If your body can take it then go for it bro! Squats are one of the exercises that really take one's physique to the next level imo.

Personally my legs are smashed for days after a heavy leg session Currently for squats I work up to 140kg for 4/5 sets 6-10 reps *DEEP* as possible. I had to drop considerable poundage when I started going deep properly as opposed to perpendicular to ground but the better stretch of the muscles involved is worth it imo. Legs are growing like fcuk actually [natty].

I'd hit legs 2x per week at most and deads are hitting them also anyway on back day ime.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

squatting 3 times a week? you having a giraffe lol


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Does your GF squat on your d1ck 3 times a week?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Mey said:


> Would also like to hear about squatting 3 times a week. I train mine once on a Monday, and I'm still sore by Friday. Every other body part recovers fine.


If you're always sore, you should give higher frequency a go. Higher frequency will actually help you to recover quicker and you won't get at sore ad you do now.

Look up some articles on the repeated bout effect. You may find it enlightening!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm a big fan of high frequency and particularly on squats; at least 2 and sometimes 3 times per week.

I have one session where I'm doing 4 sets of 20, one heavy session with a lot of 5, 3 and 1s...and another pause rep session with working sets around 6-10 pause reps.. and absolutely always ATG.

My legs are rarely sore because of the frequency, and the variety of loads, rep ranges and pause work all benefit my squat (form, technique and strength) immensely.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Twice a week every week. Strength one day, hypertrophy the other.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

I do legs twice a week. one fast, one heavy.

on tuesday I'll do speed deadlifts 12x1 @ 50-60%, RDLs 3x10 with 100kg (very strict on these), banded leg curls 3x8-12 (no rest between each leg/set), ab rollouts 3x15

friday is a heavy squat/DL variation, work up to a 5,3 or 1rep max...front squats beltless 80kg 3x10, leg raises 5 sets.

better to train smarter, not harder.


----------



## TheBigD (Jul 24, 2014)

It's easily done; just dont expect that you'll be able to go all out every session!

With the likes of the Bulgarian/Eastern Block routines; you squat, bench and dead 3 times a week for a 10 week cycle but the weights are started at around 60/65% of your guestimates 1RM and work up from there for 5% per week etc...

The other routine is the light/heavy/medium routine

Squat 3 times a week say Mon, Wed and Fri. Monday you do your 5 x 5 but you train on a Monday with heavy'ish weights for 5 x 5,s Wednesday is light 5 x 5's and Friday is medium weight 5 x 5's

You do this with bench, deads and OH press also (strict and push)

They're knackering sessions but you get some serious strength and size gains from it as well


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No way could I squat 3 times a week. I reckon the frequency depends on how much weight you are shifting and how much % of that weight you will try to shift each workout.

I hit a 1RM last week and I couldn't walk properly for 3 days.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

It works, but both volume and intensity need to be carefully programmed. You should not miss reps (i.e. fail), and you can't really do rep-maxes 3 times a week. Different style of training - high frequency means you'll have to hold back a bit and not go for broke like a traditional BB/PL routine.


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

One word "Smolov", google it.


----------



## TheBigD (Jul 24, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> No way could I squat 3 times a week. I reckon the frequency depends on how much weight you are shifting and how much % of that weight you will try to shift each workout.
> 
> I hit a 1RM last week and I couldn't walk properly for 3 days.


Pah; the fact that you could still walk means you still didnt go heavy enough :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Seems like a good idea to me tbh! Legs are a large muscle and i fall into the category of my head giving up before my legs actually do! Il have cracking workouts but I know there's more in the locker! I train em twice a week as it is separating quads and hams which works well but may give this a go


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TheBigD said:


> Pah; the fact that you could still walk means you still didnt go heavy enough :whistling: :tongue:


290KG :lol:


----------



## TheBigD (Jul 24, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> 290KG :lol:


Meh; that'll do 

Was it ass-to-grass though, raw or belted, knee wraps etc...

Sounds like a stonking squat though


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

OP Layne Norton's P.H.A.T


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TheBigD said:


> Meh; that'll do
> 
> Was it ass-to-grass though, raw or belted, knee wraps etc...
> 
> Sounds like a stonking squat though


Belt, knee wraps, gumshield and sniff


----------



## TheBigD (Jul 24, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Belt, knee wraps, gumshield and sniff


Ah boo :tongue: Beltless and no knee wraps would have been more fun! 

What knee wraps if you dont mind me asking?

I accidentally washed my Titan Red Devils the other week and they're fubar'd so would like to replace them for the 'just in case' sessions!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TheBigD said:


> Ah boo :tongue: Beltless and no knee wraps would have been more fun!
> 
> What knee wraps if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> I accidentally washed my Titan Red Devils the other week and they're fubar'd so would like to replace them for the 'just in case' sessions!


Inzer True Black Wraps.

http://www.inzernet.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=TrueBlkWraps


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

It depends what level your at. I'm using texas method at the moment but switching to madcow intermediate. For an advanced level lifter once a week may be enough but you could also squat everyday without issues at an advanced level. People like Tom Martin and stephen manuel whom are probably the best raw power lifters in the country squat multiple times per week. But it depends what your goals are?mfor bodybuilding I'd say twice a week is sufficient.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

i ran smolov, and actually did deadlifts and strongman work to

made me strongest ive ever been squatting daily and deadlifting 2x a week

have to be tough though as its hurts ALOT


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

bigjohnc said:


> One word "Smolov", google it.


awesome routine

cant wait to do it again this winter


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

I tried squatting 3 times a week but it was to much for me i suffered more with injuries but i did run the russian masters squat routine which is only twice a week but still really good


----------



## TheBigD (Jul 24, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Inzer True Black Wraps.
> 
> http://www.inzernet.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=TrueBlkWraps


Cheers for that; I'll have a good look at them


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

If you are not used to training legs more than once a week then switching to higher frequency/lower volume will initially make you very sore but very quickly, after a few weeks, you'll adapt and suddenly find far reduced DOMS. Increased recuperative ability is one of the main adaptations of high frequency training.

The different training pattern will also likely kick in a period of increased growth and strength gain - you should see great results for 2-3 months. After that point however it's quite likely things will slow down unless you use a periodized program.


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

Rick89 said:


> i ran smolov, and actually did deadlifts and strongman work to
> 
> made me strongest ive ever been squatting daily and deadlifting 2x a week
> 
> have to be tough though as its hurts ALOT


That's good to hear, I was thinking of adding in heavy rackpulls this time around.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I made some incredible gains in size & strength from squatting 3x a week. I had to take the volume down to 2 working sets, but both of those were done to the point where I thought that if I try another, I might not be coming up again (or in many cases, until the bar hit the catcher racks)

I'm doing 5x5 at the moment & squatting 2x a week. I'm cutting and between cycles right now, so I'm not trying that 3x a week - but I might look at it when I go back on & start bulking again


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I squat three times per week as I use whole body workouts (a simplified version of this), but I use different rep ranges each session: mixing up 3x5, 3x8 and 2x15. I suspect that 5x5 three times per week may be a bit much for someone like you who is not a beginner.


----------

